# Killington 4/28



## madriverjack (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone going up Sunday?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> Anyone going up Sunday?



I be there Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Puck it (Apr 26, 2013)

This will be the first week that I have not skied since Nov. 2nd.  I am kinda bummed.  I will be up next weekend for some May turns though.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Will be at big K Sunday with Rambo. I'm 6', 240lbs, goatee, skiing red and white Mantras. I got a couple AZ stickers, I'll stick em on my helmet, or skis, I may ditch the helmet, supposed to be 70 degrees, say hi if you see me. Maybe I'll bring some spiedies...I am the spiedie ambassador!:wink:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> Anyone going up Sunday?




most likely in.  should be there around 12.  I'll get in touch tomorrow.

looks like Al will be there also.  JP thinkin he might bag tux and hit k.  Was gonna work on a few others down here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 26, 2013)

I was thinking Jay, but liftopia tix at Killington are $30.  Might change my mind and save an hour of driving...


----------

